# Ranitomeya sirensis



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello,
I recently purchased the book Poison Frogs by Lotters et al.
They list the species Ranitomeya sirensis with a photograph of a frog that has a bright red back with blue-green legs.
I have seen several posts listing R. sirensis for sale but they all have pictures of R. lamasi Orange.
Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

After recent genetic testing, it has been found that every frog we formerly thought of as Lamasi, is actually in the Sirensis group. Lamasi has been officially done away with and is now added to the Sirensis group. So both of the frogs you are referring to, are now called Sirensis.

edit: The bright red back with blue-green legs Sirensis is only found in one protected location and will not be seen in the hobby.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a nice site:

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya sirensis


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Good to know.
Thanks. It is a full time job just trying to keep up with changes in taxonomy.


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> Here is a nice site:
> 
> Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya sirensis


Wow, that nominal morph is fantastic looking! I'll take it that since only two were found in '07 that those frogs won't make it into the hobby anytime soon... bummer!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rgwheels said:


> Wow, that nominal morph is fantastic looking! I'll take it that since only two were found in '07 that those frogs won't make it into the hobby anytime soon... bummer!


Actually, they are in the hobby, but are almost lost. Only a few people working with them. I can't find any for love nor money.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

The grass is NOT greener on the other side of the fence, Doug!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you misunderstand. All I'm asking is to rip down the fence and live on both sides!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Let's ENJOY what we all ready HAVE......Doug!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gah!



Hehe.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

But...there's still empty spots on my racks.


----------

